# dnp dosage



## jyoung8j (Mar 16, 2014)

Was wondering is dosage better to b done all at one or split up.. either 500mg in morning or 250mg in am and 250mg in late afternoon. .thx j


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 16, 2014)

I've only done one run and I split mine into two doses of 250 in the AM / 250 in the PM. Didn't help though IME in reducing sides.


----------



## james42 (Mar 16, 2014)

Probably want to spread it out to avoid the big spike. I know it has a long half life but so does clen. When I take all my clen at once it hits me hard for a few hours.


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 16, 2014)

Seems so far taking all at once tht I can sleep better cuz im not dripping sweat.. but its still early.. so idk.


----------



## james42 (Mar 16, 2014)

If its working go for it. What dosage are you at? 
In three weeks ill be doing a 12-14 day run. Kinda dreading the thought of it. Mainly because of trying to explain the crazy sweat to the wife


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 16, 2014)

I doesn't make to much difference IME but I split it up anyway


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 16, 2014)

Results been the same pob??? Im at 500mg idk how anyone would or could go over tht.. guess im lucky my girl accepts all my usage. .lol


----------



## NavyChief (Mar 17, 2014)

Split it up.  I would start off running 250mg day for 1st week then increase 2nd week to 250 morning and 250 at night for that week then drop back down to 250mg a day for 3rd week and be done.


----------



## ajdonutz (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah I'd split. I'd Start with 250 in the am only and gauge how potent your shit is and how you handle sides, and how much more heat you think you can handle. Then if wanted, add another cap in the pm.


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 18, 2014)

Thx for the replies guys.. however this isnt my first time using it was more of a question if results were different or if it matters if u do it one dose or two.. I doesnt appear to matter still drop crazy weight still sweat ur balls off still shit like no tom.. so seems dnt matter..


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 18, 2014)

jyoung8j said:


> Results been the same pob??? Im at 500mg idk how anyone would or could go over tht.. guess im lucky my girl accepts all my usage. .lol



Last time I ran 750 I took a week off from work to do it.  I couldn't get off the couch. Funny story from this though. We had gotten a foot and a half of snow just before I ran it. So I took my laptop outside and made a seat out of a snowbank.  Sat in it for a while pounding water and trolling the boards lol

It works crazy fast at that dose but its not worth the misery. I couldnt' even read my daughter a book at bedtime because I was so winded.


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 18, 2014)

Lmbo thts crazzzzy pob.. I couldnt imagine 750.. im dying on 500 dnt even wanna talk to bosses cuz I sweat so bad.. fyi if u aint got a pic it didnt happen..lol na foreal I wanna see one tho haha


----------

